

Riak 0.12 Released - siculars
http://downloads.basho.com/riak/riak-0.12/riak-0.12.0.txt

======
lylejohnson
Since I didn't know:

"Riak is a Dynamo-inspired key/value store that scales predictably and easily.
Riak also simplifies development by giving developers the ability to quickly
prototype, test, and deploy their applications

A truly fault-tolerant system, Riak has no single point of failure. No
machines are special or central in Riak, so developers and operations
professionals can decide exactly how fault-tolerant they want and need their
applications to be."

~~~
paulsmith
Is there a concise document somewhere that explains why one would choose Riak
-- i.e., what unique features or characteristics -- over, say, Cassandra or
another DHT-style key/value store?

~~~
mbrubeck
Mozilla's "Test Pilot" user testing system uses Riak. The Mozilla Metrics blog
explains why they chose Riak, with comparisons to Cassandra and HBase:

[http://blog.mozilla.com/data/2010/05/18/riak-and-
cassandra-a...](http://blog.mozilla.com/data/2010/05/18/riak-and-cassandra-
and-hbase-oh-my/)

------
xal
I wonder about Riak's storage efficiency. It seems like it would be ideal
private S3 replacement for user upload storage. Just put a varnish in front
that only allows GET requests and perhaps add/remove some headers and it
should be fine exposed to the web.

------
rb2k_
According to the IRC chan, they're also going to release the lucene based
search interface to Riak. In that case, you'd have a fault-tolerant, easily
scalable datastore that allows fulltext search (among other things). Can't
wait :)

~~~
siculars
Riak search is coming. But in the meantime, there is elasticsearch,
<http://github.com/elasticsearch/elasticsearch>, which is also very nice.

~~~
roder
AFAIK, Riak search is suppose to be drop-in replacement for Solr
<http://lucene.apache.org/solr/>. So anything that wraps that API would be
easy to migrate to Riak Search later.

------
sausagefeet
Anyone have any experience with Riak they could share? Riak seems like one of
the less talked about DB's in the NoSQL arena, and I'm not sure if that is
because it is bad or poor marketing or what.

~~~
siculars
it seems cassandra, mongodb and couch have gotten the lions share of the
attention. of the three I would say couch is the closest to riak. Both are
native erlang apps, speak http natively and use map/reduce as a primary
mechanism of retrieving data.

riak is just about 1 years old from an open source perspective but is in use
in a few production environments and had been in development a few yrs before
going open source, afaik. What I like most about riak is the 'no special node'
feature and the very close adherence to amazon's dynamo lineage. easy scale up
- and easy scale down. adherence to dynamo also means you can fine tune your
r/w/n values at a granular level. beyond that, the fact that you can do
virtually everything there is to do in riak over http is fantastic. other
access pathways are erlang client and protobuffs. another major feature of
riak is that you can link keys together with link headers. admin wise, riak is
very simple to get up and running either in a dev environment or production.

the drawbacks against riak are that there is no ordering of keys, no select *
keys, no select range. listing all keys is expensive. you almost have to keep
your own internal index of keys if you want to maintain performance over m/r
jobs in any sort of realtime fashion.

im glossing over lots of finer points but if you have specific questions the
irc is well manned and so is the mailing list.

~~~
makmanalp
Riak is also much easier to administer unlike cassandra. No need for rolling
reboots for any changes.

